# New JH!!



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Molly earned her third and fourth Junior passes at a double header in Portland this past weekend for her JH title! People may say Junior is easy peasy but I never take anything for granted and you really never know what might happen. I am very happy she went four in a row.

As you can see, Molly couldn't be more thrilled: 










I wasn't planning on traveling to any hunt tests (we have many local tests), but I wanted to get Junior over with so I can really focus on handling again without worrying about her marking.

They were interesting tests -- there were so many cows and 3 cows actually swam across the pond during our water test between birds. I was actually pretty worried Molly might go after the cows instead of the duck. One guy trying to shoo away a cow subconsciously started casting him and saying "back" -- it was hilarious!! One dog failed on Saturday because he couldn't stop rolling in cow poop during the land test. Our first two tests were very straightforward, these two, not so much.

I met a very nice couple from California, about 30 minutes away from SF (where I'm from). Because foxtails are everywhere, I had been wondering where people train in the bay area, in case I ever decide to move back. They told me their dog has gotten sick from foxtails and that it is difficult to find land to train on, and they have to travel farther for it. I think that settles it -- I'm never moving back to CA.  I'm so grateful for the land here in the Seattle area.

Anyway -- I'm so glad we're over Junior!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Congratulations! Is this your first title?


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Congrats....JH is a real accomplishment, especially when you reflect back on your first days of training just to get them to sit, stay, etc.....

My newest girl also just got her JH going 4 for 4....was great fun. On her first test they had put out a half dozen goose decoys halfway between the mark and where we sent them from. Over half the dogs were either spooked and lost the mark or they tried to fetch the decoys.....this test looked easy, but was not. My girl had to do a lot of hunting, but stayed in the area, and finally....found the bird....

Congratulations....on to SH...


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I almost went to that! On Sauvie Island? Dang, I wish I'd known GRF people would be going. Congratulations!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Congratulations!!! She looks so good in orange!


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

Congratulations! I think that Juniors is the most fun stakes to run.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Huge congrats!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations! I hope that you continue.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Great fun! Can't imagine a better day spent with my dog!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and your beautiful girl!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Congrats to Molly and you!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Go Molly Mo!


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Yayyyyy! Fantastic news!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Eowyn said:


> Congratulations! Is this your first title?



Thanks! It isn't my first title but it is my most favorite title.  Molly also has a BN, WC, and CGC.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

goldlover68 said:


> Congrats....JH is a real accomplishment, especially when you reflect back on your first days of training just to get them to sit, stay, etc.....
> 
> My newest girl also just got her JH going 4 for 4....was great fun. On her first test they had put out a half dozen goose decoys halfway between the mark and where we sent them from. Over half the dogs were either spooked and lost the mark or they tried to fetch the decoys.....this test looked easy, but was not. My girl had to do a lot of hunting, but stayed in the area, and finally....found the bird....
> 
> Congratulations....on to SH...


I feel that our first two tests were straightforward and the last two were really not and I thought they were difficult for junior. I guess that's a good thing because I do feel that Molly really earned the title, instead of it being given to her.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Molly has a darling Golden face.....have fun with her....


----------



## chassergold (May 27, 2014)

Congrats! The parts I saw her run were great.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

chassergold said:


> Congrats! The parts I saw her run were great.


Thank you! Which dog was yours?


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Congrats!! Now on to SH!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Huge Congrats!!!!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations! Love the photo.


----------



## chassergold (May 27, 2014)

Vhuynh2 said:


> Thank you! Which dog was yours?


Apollo, red golden wearing a yellow collar. :wave:
Pedigree: HighRoller Lone Chasser JH


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

chassergold said:


> Apollo, red golden wearing a yellow collar. :wave:
> 
> Pedigree: HighRoller Lone Chasser JH



Congratulations on his title!!


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Congratulations!!! It sounds like the difficulty of the tests really varied. Clearly you and Molly were ready for whatever was thrown your way! 

Eta. LOVE the photo btw. Shes wearing those ribbons like a boss.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Congratulations! Molly is so beautiful and orange seems to be her color.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Congratulations to both of you!! Very exciting and addicting! I'm looking forward to watching you guys progress together!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations!! Molly looks lovely wearing orange.


----------

